# Late Sunday arrival in Calais



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

:? 
Disembark around 6.00 pm in Calais on 20th September so will be looking for a suitable overnight in max 2 hours drive from the port. It's our first trip over in "Stan" (6m Lunar Telstar) and will be meandering towards Spain over following two weeks. Would appreciate any advice or suggestions for suitable first night stop. Aire preferably but away from town or "Towrags". If can pick up an ACSI card (no luck so far) campsite not out of question.
Many thanks

Tim & Merle


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Where are you heading though as that may help come up with suitable answers. Are you looking to stick to motorways on your journey south, or maybe toll free via Rouen?

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent Aire at Saint Valery sur Somme. Lovely town with good seafood restaurants. Bit of history, it is the place where William set off from for the Battle of Hastings.
Gerry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If heading on toll free routes around Rouen and don't want to go off to the coast then the Aire at Forges les Eaux is about 2 hours drive and being large should get a spot if arriving around 8 pm.


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for suggestions. Aiming to travel toll free where possible, hence meandering. That's apart from the big bridge down south which would like to try if not to windy and vertigo allows.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Around the back of Cite europe is a motorhome parking area. Handy if you want to provision up in the morning from Tesco or Carrefour. Also easy to get onto autoroute A16 then head south.

Also Aire on seafront cost is 7 euro per night. Has dumping facility.
It's right by harbour entrance, so it's a bit of a drive through the town to get onto the autoroute and can be noisy when ferries are moving ( can view the Aire on the starboard side as the ferry enters the harbour).

Last time we were there, they came and collected the fee at around 19.30 and then again about 0800. Has been known for late arrivals to arrive later & leave early to avoid this though.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Tim & Merle,if you are still looking for a ACSI book and card i bought one 2 weeks ago from Lowdam Leisure (Huddersfield branch) You could ring them up and get them to post you one out they had at least 6 left.
We usually park in the Calais ferry booking office carpark overnight,never had a problem as port police patrol all night,we are then ready for an early start.I Also have if you want it the first edition(2007) of all the Aires France which is the english version,i have just got the second edition so send me a Pm if you would like it and i will post it out to you. 
Colin


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are a couple of Aires at Le Touquet. I usually stay at the Equestrian centre but last time I went there I couldn't get in because of a horse event. In such an event you can stay at the caravan dealership at the airport and I've even stayed at the airport car park.. There is another option to stay at the Base Nautique near the sea front but this is likely to be full at the time you arrive.

Having said that I like the look of the St Valerie Aire but haven't stayed there. I might next time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

**** said:


> Last time we were there, they came and collected the fee at around 19.30 and then again about 0800. Has been known for late arrivals to arrive later & leave early to avoid this though.


Some of the Stellplatz down the Mosel valley have recently switched to card operated everything - which is a bit too clinical and impersonal for our liking. 8O

Can't entirely blame them though, as the reason given when we enquired was exactly as quoted above. :roll:

This is the future I guess, brought upon us as usual by the pathetic minority who play the system in order to save a paltry 5 or 6 Euros . . . having spent 50,000 on their vans. :?

Dave


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> This is the future I guess, brought upon us as usual by the pathetic minority who play the system in order to save a paltry 5 or 6 Euros . . . having spent 50,000 on their vans. :?


On topic: We use the free aire in the Auchan carpark at Saint Martin Les Boulogne. It's about 35 minutes drive along the non-toll motorway from Calais.

Off topic: I never understand how the price someone has paid for their motorhome is related to their disposable income.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Nice air at Arques, behind the municipal campsite alongside the fishing lakes 2 euro per night.
Only motorhomes allowed to stay down there - campsite managers come down in the evening to collect the fees . later they turf off any lingering cars and lock the barrier on the acess road - not a problem in emergencies as they live in the building that also houses the reception for the campsite. Stayed there twice and found the noisiest things were the ducks on the lakes!
Glass factory at Arques is worth a visit ( Crystal D'arques, arcopal, luminarc and arcoroc brands among others) - the factory shop is a real wallet emptier! The barges on the river are also woth a look - first time we saw barges so big they park their car on the cabin roof
From Calais take the N43 to St omer/Arques, if you come out of the port on the main port access road take the A16/E402 towards Boulogne, then come off at the next junction (17) its about 40km ( 25 miles)


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I have stayed at both the Forges les Eaux and St Valery aires.

Depending on your direction, Forges les Eaux is ideal and should have no problems getting on. The lady comes around about 9 to collect or give a ticket for payment, 5.60 Euros last year. Apparently it was free for the first night but it isn't now.

However, although St Valery en Caux is difficult to get on, it is a lovely area and overlooking the harbour. Whether you'd be successful at that time of year is anyones guess.

If you do get on, can you please make a vacant place on the 26th because I'll be pulling up there for the day.

Cheap coffee(1 Euro) (in comparison) and crepe and waffle (not weight watcher) at little cabins on the front near childrens' play area. fresh fish and sea food sold at harbour over the bridge from the aire. Cafe on same side as aire was 7.60 for 2 with milk.....not cheap....or is it???


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Very many thanks for all suggestions. Plenty of options. Will hopefully give a report back on our experiences when we get back at end of October (going out on 20th September)
Tim & Merle


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Course, if you are tired after your journey when you arrive at Calais, why not pop into the 'holding area' near the P & O and Sea France booking offices and you can have a good rest there.

There are no facilities but I've stayed there 3 times (going out and returning) and never had a problem. Then you can have a drive to your destination.

Depending what time you get to Dover, you can stay at Marine Parade for free overnight or in Canterbury at the Ring and Ride on the Dover Road. The second having dumping facilities.

Tony


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

"holding area' near the P & O and Sea France booking offices"

We get of the ship at about 02:00 next Monday morning, and are planning on stopping at the booking office or Cite Europe.

At the booking offfice will be be ok to sleep untill about 08:30 ish or will we be in the way by then?


Richard...


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do not do aires much but a lovely small site at Montreuil Sur Mer which was recommended to us on this forum. Stayed for three nights in June, not ACSI discounted but was 12 Euros a night with hookup. Not, despite the name, near the sea but right under the town walls. Nice small town and some good easy walking around the town walls and the surrounding countryside. We will certainly go back as it is a short two hour ride from Calais and a nice stop. Cannot remember the name but is in CC Europe book.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No, you will not be in the way at any time in the "Parking sans billets".

Vehicles come and go all the time and you can have a "grasse matinée" for as long as you want.

(= lie-in!)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

For information can the asylum seekers gain access to this area. Whenever I go to Calais I am amazed at how many there are wandering around.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We stayed the night 29th June this year.

Absolutely no sign of them.

The whole area is brightly lit at night.


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

HI ,we have just returned from france ,on our first night we stayed at Berck 57 mls from Calais Come off the A16 before the toll and its not a bad drive about 90mins.Dont go to the aire listed in the Aires book we looked at that and it felt a bit dodgy The better one is at the Chemins aux Raisins about 5 mins away .It cost 6 euros but if you arrive after 6 and go before 9 it appears to be free.
I have an ACSI card I didnt use this year its still in the book and unsigned its yours for a couple of quid plus postage including the book.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We like le cretoy, just around the bay from St Valery, 
reasons 
1, Its not far off the autoroute or on one of the main roads
2, if you park at the front it has clear views across the bay 
3,it is so big you know you re going to get a space. 

While St Valery is posher the aire is a real hike from the town centre and can get full. 

2 at Le touquet are nice but can get full when events are on.

Bon voyage
Jon


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

yellowdog said:


> It cost 6 euros but if you arrive after 6 and go before 9 it appears to be free.


Everything that is wrong with some motorhomers.
Gerry


----------

